# Which motor?



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm trying to work out the different options that are available to me for my conversion. I currently own a 2006 Holden VIVA, also known as a Daewoo/Chevy lacetti, and the wife is wanting me to look into converting it instead of getting something else, 'cos I was looking at Holden/Opel Vectra's. The VIVA's kerb weight is 1250kg's (2755lbs) the problem is that it's a 5 door hatch and there may not be much room for batteries. I've been leaning towards an FB1-4001 or maybe a warp 9 with a Curtis 1231C. 
So my question is this.
* If* I can only fit 120V worth of batts,(and it's a BIG *if* cos I wont know until I get all the ICE stuff out and actually measure how much room I've got) would I be better of using a 120V motor?
Forgetting about price differences, would something like a 203-06-4001 perform the same/better/worse than an FB1-4001 on 120V?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

A couple of the guys here in the valley are running a 9" motor with 120V of batteries. I don't know if their advance differs from yours or not. I suspect that it's the same.


----------

